

Chart.js Personal Dashboard Challenge (July 11 deadline) - pjrobinson
http://chartjs.challengepost.com

======
notjustanymike
With libraries like this, my first question is always: "Why should I use you
instead of _________".

In this case, how are you better than Highcharts, NVD3, Google Charts, and
gRaphael?

~~~
samanthabtse
A thread in the d3-js group on nvd3 vs. rickshaw vs. chartjs:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/d3-js/nvd3/d3-js/...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/d3-js/nvd3/d3-js/BZPDwRcOHsw/sjJ3iHJMFEcJ?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter)

